

Ask NH: lost a link on using  cat, awk, ack as sql - bsmirnov

I am unable to find it now and did not bookmark it at the time. Can someone point me in the right direction.
======
adpfr
Maybe this one? <http://matt.might.net/articles/sql-in-the-shell/>

~~~
bsmirnov
Exacly it. Thank you !

